# Springen üben, aber wo ?



## Maxi91 (8. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich fahre jetzt seit ein paar Wochen Mountainbike (bin also noch Anfänger) und wollt mal Fragen, wo es solche Strecken in Nürnberg gibt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=154218   
(Also kein Gelände)

Ich wollte halt das Springen üben, hab aber keine Ahnung, wo ich das machen kann. 

P.S.: Ich bin selber Nürnberger, also Ortskundig


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2005)

bmx-bahn erlangen (spardorf)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxi91 (8. August 2005)

hm 
ist bestimmt schön dort, aber da ich in Langwasser wohn (jetzt nicht gleich denken, ich bin a Gangster) wäre es vielleicht nicht schlecht, irgendwas im Umkreis von 5-10 km zum Üben zu haben.          
Gibts da in der Nähe auch was ? (außer der BMX-Bahn beim Brunnenhof) ???


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2005)

zabotrails.


----------



## Maxi91 (8. August 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zabotrails.



Hab ich schon mal was davon gehört, aber wo sind die genau   
Beim Tiergarten und dann ? Zur Straßenbahnhaltestelle? Links weg ? Rechts weg ? Gradeaus ? 
Wäre toll wenn mir das erklärt werden könnte


----------



## wotan_S_rache (8. August 2005)

Maxi91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich schon mal was davon gehört, aber wo sind die genau
> Beim Tiergarten und dann ? Zur Straßenbahnhaltestelle? Links weg ? Rechts weg ? Gradeaus ?
> Wäre toll wenn mir das erklärt werden könnte


stell dich mit dem rücken zum löwentor (eingang tiergarten). im dem wäldchen bei der s-bahn sind die trails..... am einfachsten fährste links die strasse entlang, bis du ein schild siehst, an dem ein weg ins wäldchen führt, dann sind es ca. 200m, kleines wegchen links weg und schon biste da

.... weiss aber nicht ob die Ds was zum üben sind ...


----------



## dubbel (8. August 2005)

eher nicht, 
aber bevor wir ihm ne bahn backen müssen...


----------



## lugggas (8. August 2005)

kavierlein in fürth, musst du aber beim rsc fürth mitglied werden! Aber ganz nette Leute da und immer was los...


----------



## showman (8. August 2005)

Springen üben kann man überall. Mußt nur die Augen offen halten wenn du durch den Wald fährst und du wirst überall Sachen zum spielen entdecken (Schmausenbuck)

Gruß Showman


----------



## Maxi91 (9. August 2005)

hm
schade das die zabo trails nicht so zum Üben geeignet sind   
Schmausenbuck - Wer suche, der finde
Kavierlein in Führt - Hm, Mietglied wollt ich eigentlich nicht gleich werden

Wo habt ihr denn dann dass springen über tables und Ds gelernt ?


----------



## BergabHeizer (9. August 2005)

Am buck gibts nen schönen kicker in Hang der fast jedes wochende ne andere form annimmt   da kannste gut üben. Ich hab doubles springen in zabo gelernt gleich über die mittlere line. Am buck gibts auch noch einen Table nur der ist ziemlich weit drin im gefilde, musst a gutes stück fahrn, ist aber schön zu fahrn da single trail.
gruß
BgH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (9. August 2005)

BergabHeizer schrieb:
			
		

> Am buck gibts nen schönen kicker...


wo is denn "am buck"?
schmausenbuck?


----------



## FuzzyLogic (9. August 2005)

Oder du faehrst von Langwasser durch den Wald Richtung Kornburg und kommst unterwegs am Steinbruechlein vorbei, dort gibt es genug Gelegenheiten um ein bisschen zu ueben.


----------



## Maxi91 (10. August 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten   
Dann werd ich mal den "Buck" ein bischen durchsuchen


----------



## BergabHeizer (10. August 2005)

@dubbel jo das is der "neue" begriff dafür  
gruß
bgh


----------

